# Which Synthetek product do you want for FREE?



## Synthetek (Jan 10, 2018)

Dear Bodybuilding & Steroids Discussion Forum: Purchase Anabolic Steroids - Buy Steroids Online member,





*Spend $300 - Get FREE Product!*

If your order total is $300 or greater, we will throw in a product of YOUR choice absolutely FREE!

To claim this offer simply place your order as usual and specify which product you would like for FREE in the comments field of the purchase page.

This offer also applies irrespective of quantity, for every $300 of products purchased we will throw in a an extra product free: 

- Spend $300 on products and get 1 Free 
- Spend $600 on products and get 2 Free 
- Spend $900 on products and get 3 Free
..and so on. 

It's that easy!

*This offer will end on January 26.*

*Conditions: *
*FREE product has to be of equal or lesser value to the products that you purchased. 
*This offer is on our liquid products only. 
*Standard shipping fees apply







Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!

Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!​


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 11, 2018)

That is an outstanding offer! Time to stock up!


----------



## SURGE (Jan 20, 2018)

I need to stock up on synthepure. I may get a few tubs and something else.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice offer. Synthetek have been a solid source for years.


----------



## Victory (Feb 8, 2018)

So this stopped on the 26th Jan? No chance you could still offer it?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2019)

Just a reminder for people this offer is running now. So if your order is over $300 you can pick any free product (including Syntherol). Just mention what you want in the comments section. My ELVIA1023 code also works for 5% off your order. Thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 7, 2019)

Big fan of the entire Synthetek line. We use a lot of their products on a daily basis. The quality is outstanding!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2019)

I will be hitting the syntherol and synthetine big time over the next few months


----------

